# Experiment: Keeping clones in fridge for over 60 days..



## maximum (Nov 11, 2011)

So this is my new experiment. I took 12 cuttings from 3 plants. Mandala1 indica pheno, Mandala 1 Sativa pheno, and New York Diesel. I put 2 cuttings in each jar. I have 6 jars. 3 of the jars I will put half an inch water. The other 3 get no water. The jars are put in a box which is put into the fridge at 5 celsius. Ill open them for air once a week. Then test after 60 days how they root. 

The reason Im testing is based on a thread I read where other people claimed to get 100+ days but he used a vacume seal. You can read about it here. http://boards.cannabis.com/indoor-growing/85432-storing-clones.html

Vacume Sealing. So November 13 I bought a vacume sealer v3460 by FoodSaver. http://www.amazon.com/FoodSaver-T000-08004-SmartSeal-Vacuum-Sealing-Appliance/dp/B001E75OSG
Im going to also today try to take cuttings and vacume seal them into some of the foodsafe bags that came with the vacume sealer. Then put them in the fridge in a dark place. Then compare jars to the vacuum sealed one after about 60 days. I took a total of 4 cuttings. 2 from Mandala Indica pheno and 2 from mandala sativa pheno.


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 11, 2011)

**sweet experiment, keep us posted


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 12, 2011)

To cool im interested


----------



## nightfun (Nov 12, 2011)

I'll be watching this one! good luck!


----------



## maximum (Nov 12, 2011)

I did half with water and half without because I was scared of mold. Now we will know. For me its better to keep unrooted clones vs a bunch of mother plants for legal reasons so Im hoping for great results.


----------



## StonerArmy (Nov 12, 2011)

This is straight-up science.


----------



## Jack Harer (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm subbed as well. I really want to know a way to store them. I'd prefer to store rooted clones for a couple of months, but I'll take what I can get.


----------



## Wetdog (Nov 12, 2011)

Jack Harer said:


> I'm subbed as well. I really want to know a way to store them. I'd prefer to store rooted clones for a couple of months, but I'll take what I can get.


IDK about the 'rooted' part. I've stored un rooted clones in the fridge for ~30 days, with ~80% success, but never 60 days. Prepped like you would regular clones, no rooting stuff, in a bit of water in the veggie crisper.

60 days will be interesting, I'll be looking.

Wet


----------



## maximum (Nov 12, 2011)

Guys if I wanted to vacume seal the jars do I need a special machine and special jar?


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 13, 2011)

i was dubious of the claims of putting plants in stasis the first time i read about it. this should be interesting. it would be a good way to put plants on hold in between grows without needing a mother room.

thanks for doing this experiment for the rest of us.


----------



## Wetdog (Nov 13, 2011)

maximum said:


> Guys if I wanted to vacume seal the jars do I need a special machine and special jar?


Yes you would, but they still need 02 and CO2. I don't think a vacuum sealed jar would work well.

Wet


----------



## maximum (Nov 13, 2011)

I also bought a vacuum sealer today. FoodSaver v3460. So in addition to the jars I will now be testing if the vacuum sealed clones will root after 60+ days. They are vacuum sealed into the standard food safe bags that came with the unit.


----------



## maximum (Nov 13, 2011)

Wetdog said:


> Yes you would, but they still need 02 and CO2. I don't think a vacuum sealed jar would work well.
> 
> Wet


well lets put it to the test


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 13, 2011)

maximum said:


> well lets put it to the test


Sweet keep up the updates


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 14, 2011)

Subscribedizzled Fo' Shizzle...


----------



## matthebrute (Nov 14, 2011)

Subbed + rep for the experiment


----------



## maximum (Nov 14, 2011)

opened the 6 jars today. let them get air. breathed in them a little bit and they went back in the fridge.


----------



## ManicOrganic86 (Nov 14, 2011)

Love it keep everyone posted!


----------



## phxfire (Nov 14, 2011)

maximum said:


> opened the 6 jars today. let them get air. breathed in them a little bit and they went back in the fridge.


What do they LOOK like? Dead? Alive? Leafs? Stem?


----------



## maximum (Nov 14, 2011)

phxfire said:


> What do they LOOK like? Dead? Alive? Leafs? Stem?


Oh yea they look like when I cut them. No change. Exact same so far. You guys want pics each time I open it? I can do that its cool.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes please... Pics will be good... so we can actually see it...


----------



## phxfire (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes pics man... Very interesting...


----------



## maximum (Nov 15, 2011)

Ill take more pics then next time I open it for air. Should be in about 3 days.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank you... I'll be waiting...


----------



## ohmy (Nov 16, 2011)

I am in on this , hope it works out.Would save a lot of room and keep strands longer


----------



## maximum (Nov 18, 2011)

So we are at about day 7 now. Here are the pics you guys wanted. If anything, I would say the plants not sitting in water are looking a little bit better. But at this point its hard to say. I opened all the jars today. Let them get air. Breathed in them a little.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 18, 2011)

this is just to cool man awsome update max


----------



## Afka (Nov 18, 2011)

This would be successful if you 
a) removed all of the leaves except for the terminal buds, keeping only 1-2 nodes max under that point.
b) removed the standing water (which will go stagnant) and instead, mist to keep RH high every few weeks if you notice stem wilting

They ship plant cuttings like this all the time, in the hundreds of thousands. But that usually doesen't last more than a week in transit. Hopefully you can figure out if 60 days is doable


----------



## maximum (Nov 18, 2011)

Good advice. For the sake of testing should I leave the half inch water in there and replace with fresh every couple weeks? I dont really want to change it to misting because then the test is sort of corrupted. What do you guys think?

What exactly does "terminal buds" mean?

and what do you think will happen the the cuttings that are vacuum sealed in the bag?


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 18, 2011)

Vacuum sealed I'd imagine the little girls are going to die... and fresh water wouldn't be a bad thing at all...


----------



## Jack Harer (Nov 19, 2011)

Terminal Bud = Apical meristem (I believe thats what he's referring to)


----------



## maximum (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys. In 3 days when I open the jars I will give fresh water too.

Thanks for showing me the terminal bud pic.

I will try to either take more clones and to the terminal bud and only a couple leaf method and post pics when I start that.


----------



## Grown in Cali (Nov 19, 2011)

Subbed

Awesome experiment!


----------



## maximum (Nov 24, 2011)

Here are pics. They look pretty much like I just cut them today. I think the ones with water are a little fresher looking. We are at about day 14.

No water: 

With water ( I dumped the old water and put fresh tap water in there.) 

This one is vacuum sealed in the generic stuff that comes with vacuum sealers.


----------



## johny1212 (Nov 24, 2011)

Wow, this rules. I had no idea this will be a handy trick!


----------



## maximum (Dec 2, 2011)

No water: 

With half inch water: 

Vacuum sealed: 

So overall I would say the ones with water look a little more fresher. The ones with no water are starting to look a little tired.


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 2, 2011)

the vaccume sealed one looks good


----------



## maximum (Dec 2, 2011)

matthebrute said:


> the vaccume sealed one looks good


slight color change. 

Whats weird is that depending on which clone you look it some look perfect even if they are or not in water. I just can't tell if the water is making a difference. Plus the last time I opened the jar was longer from the previous time I opened it and blew air into it. So breathing into the jars every couple days seems to be something that makes a bigger difference. Because when I waited 6 days instead of 3 to open and breath into it, I noticed a greater difference. More droopy looking less fresh.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 7, 2011)

To cool max


----------



## maximum (Dec 9, 2011)

With Water: 

Without Water: 

Vacuum Sealed: 

What I notice: Next time I will take hd video so that you can see what I see better. There is certainly a trend at this point. We are at about a month. Those clones that are in half inch water look worse than the clones with only air. The ones in water are starting to change color, leaves and stem to a more purple faded color. One of the jars I saw mold. You can see mold in the pic if you look closely too. Color change is the most noticable difference with the samples that are in water. The samples not in water I think the best way to discribe it is that they look a little tired. No real color change, maybe the plant looks softer instead of firm. But there is no mold, no color change. Also, the bigger the cutting the more healthy it looks. Except the ones in water.

And like always, I exhale my breath into each jar when I open it. I also replace the water with clean water. the moldy jar Im throwing out and wont be part of our test anymore. One thing I wish I did was vacuum seal 2 jars. One with water and one without. Someone claimed to get clones rooted for after sitting for 6 months using that technique.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 10, 2011)

So lets say i had a clone only strain and i wanted to send it to a family member out of state i could just vacume seal
It and send and it should make it ok?


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 10, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> So lets say i had a clone only strain and i wanted to send it to a family member out of state i could just vacume seal
> It and send and it should make it ok?


i would imagine only a couple of days in the mail it should be fine


----------



## maximum (Dec 10, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> So lets say i had a clone only strain and i wanted to send it to a family member out of state i could just vacume seal
> It and send and it should make it ok?


I dont know bro, Im using a fridge.


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 10, 2011)

If you overnight....in a insulated container with some dry ice maybe??


----------



## maximum (Dec 11, 2011)

http://www.ehow.com/how_7979864_ship-refrigerated-items.html


----------



## maximum (Dec 13, 2011)

In water: 

Not in water: 

Vacuum Sealed: 

Observation: The ones in water continue to look worse. Green is leaving the leaves, stems. Turning purpleish. No mold on the remaining 2 jars. However the jars with only my breath exhaled into it every 2-4 days and no water, are still green. They dont look as firm as when they where cut originially. They look more limp.


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 13, 2011)

the ultimate test will be wich ones actually root when all said and done


----------



## maximum (Dec 13, 2011)

matthebrute said:


> the ultimate test will be wich ones actually root when all said and done


Yea Im nervous. If this works at 60 days Im sure people can further refine it. Could be huge for people with limits on plants to just store their clones until next grow.


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 13, 2011)

maximum said:


> Yea Im nervous. If this works at 60 days Im sure people can further refine it. Could be huge for people with limits on plants to just store their clones until next grow.


yeah i hear ya, you got a good clone setup?

gonna be tough to clone these fuckers, i wish you the best of luck but some of em are looking rotted (with all due respect  )


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow they have kinda took a turn for the worst


----------



## neved (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey dude..
I use Jiffy pellet for get clones its good work for me and easy to keep the base wet ....
I interesting in your way 2
Best wishes


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 14, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Wow they have kinda took a turn for the worst



meh not all of them just a couple look a bit spent, i will be interested to see wich ones survive the entire test and what methods were used for them


----------



## maximum (Dec 14, 2011)

The ones in water have degraded while the ones with no water look a little tired but I would say they rank as Good.


----------



## maximum (Dec 17, 2011)

Update. So we are at a month and one week. ALL clones that where in the jars with half inch water developed mold. They are now removed. We only have jars with no water. So at each opening about every 3 days, I blow my breath into the jars after I open them.

Vacuum Sealed: 

No water in Jars: 

Observation: I dont really see much change from last week. I would say no color change. No mold. Just droopy and not firm and crisp anymore. Im tempted to plant a couple to see if it would root at this stage. 1.25 months but, I rather wait 60 days.


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 18, 2011)

i say wait, all or nothing right, the experiment is 60 days. but thats up to you, if it dosent ruin your experiment then no harm in trying.

you going to want at least 2-3 viable plants to try and clone after 60 days, just having 1-2 may greatly reduce your chances of getting one to take root


----------



## maximum (Dec 18, 2011)

matthebrute said:


> i say wait, all or nothing right, the experiment is 60 days. but thats up to you, if it dosent ruin your experiment then no harm in trying.
> 
> you going to want at least 2-3 viable plants to try and clone after 60 days, just having 1-2 may greatly reduce your chances of getting one to take root


ok I will wait


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 18, 2011)

im surprised this thread dosent have more action.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm curious to see how this works out.. Cool experiment + rep


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 18, 2011)

m not sure how I havent seen this thread before. Frikn awesome test dude. Excellent work keeping up with updates also, most people tend to space it.

Anyway, great job. deff a rep bump worthy material....


----------



## 'ome Grown (Dec 18, 2011)

+ rep, subbed

I'm full of anticipation for this one. 

If you can, is it possible to keep one cut going longer than 60 days? I will be full of questions of how much longer this could have gone if the 60 days cutting roots...maybe a 90 day cutting?

Cheers


----------



## AKronic (Dec 18, 2011)

im curious if you could vacpac some clones and have them survive beeing shipped through fedex


----------



## 'ome Grown (Dec 18, 2011)

AKronic said:


> im curious if you could vacpac some clones and have them survive beeing shipped through fedex


My two relatives that suffer from MS get their beta-interferon​ injection sent to their pharmacy/chemist/drug store for their pickup. It arrives in a small box with styrofoam padding with ice bricks in their. I was thinking of doing something like that.

Vac pack some clones. Put them in a small styrofoam shipping container with an ice pack and ship to friends...


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 18, 2011)

'ome Grown said:


> My two relatives that suffer from MS get their beta-interferon​injection sent to their pharmacy/chemist/drug store for their pickup. It arrives in a small box with styrofoam padding with ice bricks in their. I was thinking of doing something like that.
> 
> Vac pack some clones. Put them in a small styrofoam shipping container with an ice pack and ship to friends...


im sure it would work just fine, obviously depending on hgow far they are going but still dont see why they wouldnt survive a 3-5 day trip


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 18, 2011)

thsi may be intresting for some of you following this experiment.


http://www.jstor.org/pss/2480758


----------



## Wolverine97 (Dec 18, 2011)

Subbed. Not sure how I missed this one...


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 18, 2011)

if i was going to ship clones to a friend i would not vac seal anything..i would take cuttings and wrap in newspaper and spray pretty good an dampen newspaper..then ship...3 days later friend opens up newspaper and scratches stem and dips in hormone and puts into dome.


----------



## AKronic (Dec 18, 2011)

what if you could vacpac some clones and just don't suck out all the air and seal it inside 2bags for extra smell proofing. along with wrapping damp newspaper around the clone


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 19, 2011)

if you vaccume seal you shouldnt have to wory about smell. 

wet newspaper in a dark place for 3 days = mold 

vacuume sealing i think would be the best way to go but thats just my 2¢


----------



## Wolverine97 (Dec 19, 2011)

AKronic said:


> what if you could vacpac some clones and just don't suck out all the air and seal it inside 2bags for extra smell proofing. along with wrapping damp newspaper around the clone


Well that would not be a vacuum seal...


----------



## cincity420 (Dec 19, 2011)

i think if you could seal unrooted clones and ship them there would be 100 companies online selling them you can guarantee that.


----------



## 'ome Grown (Dec 19, 2011)

cincity420 said:


> i think if you could seal unrooted clones and ship them there would be 100 companies online selling them you can guarantee that.


Maybe...but then again, it could be because cloning does take a little bit of know how and skill...


----------



## cincity420 (Dec 19, 2011)

I mean if they can find a loop hole to sell seeds in the US and other countries I'm sure they can find a loophole in selling unrooted clones.


----------



## maximum (Dec 19, 2011)

I would imagine vacuum sealing inside a JAR vs that bag stuff I used would be better. I think the bag just squishes the plant too much.


----------



## AKronic (Dec 20, 2011)

yeah im talking bout using the vacpac machine to seal in the smell not to suck out all the air. i think jars would work better to not squash them


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 20, 2011)

cincity420 said:


> I mean if they can find a loop hole to sell seeds in the US and other countries I'm sure they can find a loophole in selling unrooted clones.



ther eis no loophole.seeds are illegal


----------



## cincity420 (Dec 20, 2011)

Corso312 said:


> ther eis no loophole.seeds are illegal


that may be true but it's not stopping anybody.


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 20, 2011)

cincity420 said:


> that may be true but it's not stopping anybody.


it is far easier to illigally ship a seed the size of a....well seed than it is to ship a shrinkwrapped clone.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 20, 2011)

Well what if your tring to send a clone only? So the need is there to figure a way!


----------



## OldLuck (Dec 21, 2011)

WOW, hope this works out. Will save me from adding another room if it does. I think I can get by with 6 weeks in stead of 8 so I will be pretty happy with these results. +rep guys.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Dec 21, 2011)

Corso312 said:


> ther eis no loophole.seeds are illegal


That's true federally, but medical states allow patients/caregivers to possess seeds.


----------



## 'ome Grown (Dec 23, 2011)

well, I would like to be able to get strains shipped to me. If I need to grow out 10 seeds to find one keeper, I would much rather grow out 10 plants from clone only strains that are all keepers...

I simply do not have access to some strains like cherry ak. I could buy some ak-47, but what are the odds on finding a cherry ak?


----------



## maximum (Dec 23, 2011)

Vacuum sealed: 

Mason jar with no water: 

I will give a detailed observation later.


----------



## maximum (Dec 24, 2011)

observation: Not much change from last week. We dont have mold or color change really. The cuttings at this point look tired but not much more tired from last week. It would be hard for me to say there is much change in the last 7 days. Perhaps a more noticeable change can be noticed between now and 2 weeks ago. At this point they look like B+. And remember I open the jars, breath into them and close them the same day I take pics. We have about 2 weeks left in the 60 day test. So hopefully they dont degrade too much in the next 2 weeks. Stay tuned guys.


----------



## Gyroscope (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks for posting your test. I have been watching. I hope you can get some to root !


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 24, 2011)

2 more weeks sounds good to me.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 25, 2011)

So it is 2 more weeks of this and then you plant your clones and we see the survival rate... yes..?


----------



## maximum (Dec 25, 2011)

Shannon Alexander said:


> So it is 2 more weeks of this and then you plant your clones and we see the survival rate... yes..?


yes thats what I will do.


----------



## ohmy (Dec 25, 2011)

wow , thank you, I am soo looking forward to see how many will root after that time. fuck sendding seeds in the mail lol......see if it will let me rep ya agin for the nice write up you have been doing....Peace


----------



## OldLuck (Dec 31, 2011)

Can't wait to see the results. Happy New year guys!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah this is going to be real interesting..


----------



## Goldowitz (Jan 1, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah this is going to be real interesting..


Yes, yes it will be.


----------



## maximum (Jan 3, 2012)

Alright guys. shit news. EVERYTHING was moldy as hell today. Except a single clone. I took that clone out of its jar and put it into a fresh jar. Since I think that over time with me blowing into it and the plant breathing, its been making condensation build up. Eventually leading to mold. So hopefully this single clone wont get mold now. Ill post pics tomorrow. I would also like to discuss with everyone following this thread how we can prevent the mold problem because it really put an early end to the testing.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 3, 2012)

maximum said:


> Alright guys. shit news. EVERYTHING was moldy as hell today. Except a single clone. I took that clone out of its jar and put it into a fresh jar. Since I think that over time with me blowing into it and the plant breathing, its been making condensation build up. Eventually leading to mold. So hopefully this single clone wont get mold now. Ill post pics tomorrow. I would also like to discuss with everyone following this thread how we can prevent the mold problem because it really put an early end to the testing.


My condolences dude. I was really looking forward to you pulling it off. Good luck on the last one !

My thoughts on this are that maybe cuttings could be washed in alcohol then rinsed in distilled water before putting them in pre sterilized mason jars. I have an attachment to vacuum seal mason jars. I wonder if this would help.

Keep us updated if you try this again and post a link. Thanks again for sharing your experiment.


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (Jan 3, 2012)

This could be interesting, but survival rate could be very low. Since these are cuttings, with no roots to store energy or sunlight to create energy, then the cuttings are more like chopped lettuce. It is being semi-preserved by the cold temps in the fridge. Logic tells me that the cutting has about a 5-10% chance of surviving and recovering. I like the idea- really, I'm just not too sure that it can actually make it. 

Now if you took a clone that had a decent root system already and pulled it right away and put it into the fridge...that's another story. I will try that with some of my cuttings, some should have roots about 8" long shortly, so it will be a good test. The same principle of stored energy applies to seeds...it is not alive but actually a plant battery...once the water and warmth hit the seed it uses the stored energy within to grow outwards. Cuttings really have no stored energy and would have to scavenge nitrogen from any large leaves to try and survive. If you look at your fresh produce section of most major grocery stores, you can find hydroponically grown basil and such...that still have the roots attached. We have bought this basil, cut some off for our italian dinner (yum)and planted the rest right in the dirt and they are still growing to this day(indoors).  I hope you prove me wrong for your plants sake. Keep us all posted!


----------



## matt7835706 (Jan 5, 2012)

You still have the vacuum bag clone right? Keep up the great work, awesome thread!!


----------



## Jack Harer (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm wondering the same thing. Can rooted clones be stored for an extended period if kept under a low wattage floro and cool (say around 45 or 50 deg). I can build a nice storage fridge out of a glass fronted soft drink refrige I bought.


----------



## hoagtech (Jan 5, 2012)

thats too bad. I thought you might have found a plant count loophole there for a second. Good work


----------



## maximum (Jan 5, 2012)

If we can get around the mold issue then yes we can get around it. I still have one plant left, I will try putting it into a new jar each opening. This may work.


----------



## OldLuck (Jan 5, 2012)

How long does seed banks or shops keep clones that haven't been sold yet? How do they keep them small if they have them longer then a couple of weeks?


----------



## hoagtech (Jan 5, 2012)

The older the clones are the more demandable they become. they grow them, From what ive seen, my local dispensary are always out of clones, the ones they dont sell have noticeable problems.


----------



## maximum (Jan 6, 2012)

Alright guys. Looks like switching the jar each time you open it and blow air in is a better method than opening and blowing into a jar then closing it. Because I didnt get mold on my last piece. Mold is the real problem to get around. I suspect switching jars each opening (every 3-4 days). So I cut off the bottom 1/3 of the stem. Shaved it with a razor. Then split the stem in two with a blade. I put it into a jiffy pod and into a dome. with a 26watt light above it.


----------



## OldLuck (Jan 6, 2012)

Looking forward to it rooting.


----------



## TheOrganic (Jan 6, 2012)

Jumping in late but right in time for the action good luck!


----------



## maximum (Jan 7, 2012)

Its all come down to a single little clone. But dont worry guys, Ill be preparing for round 2 soon.


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 8, 2012)

what happened to the vaccuume sealed one in the bag?


----------



## maximum (Jan 8, 2012)

matthebrute said:


> what happened to the vaccuume sealed one in the bag?


opening tonight.


----------



## maximum (Jan 8, 2012)

Vacuum sealing into that plastic was the worst idea. I opened it up and its all stinky mushy. NASTY. No chance in hell these will root. They look like they are rotting. I threw it in the garbage.

No roots yet on the planted clone. I misted it one time today.


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 8, 2012)

maximum said:


> Vacuum sealing into that plastic was the worst idea. I opened it up and its all stinky mushy. NASTY. No chance in hell these will root. They look like they are rotting. I threw it in the garbage.
> 
> No roots yet on the planted clone. I misted it one time today.


well it looked good in there, guess its structural integrity was not as good as it looked


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 8, 2012)

probally the best way to keep a clone would be to just root it and keep it under really low light, just have ot keep the light close for stretching reasons but you can get http://www.1000bulbs.com/category/20-watt-equal-compact-fluorescents-2700K/ and keep it right on the plant. it wont get alot of light from a 4 watt CFL but it will keep it alive and not put it in flower.


----------



## maximum (Jan 8, 2012)

matthebrute said:


> probally the best way to keep a clone would be to just root it and keep it under really low light, just have ot keep the light close for stretching reasons but you can get http://www.1000bulbs.com/category/20-watt-equal-compact-fluorescents-2700K/ and keep it right on the plant. it wont get alot of light from a 4 watt CFL but it will keep it alive and not put it in flower.


Just making sure you put the clone into a clean jar each time you open it and breath into it I think will be enough to keep unrooted clones. Mold was the big issue here. So every 3-4 days when the jar is opened use a new jar. That will be my next experiment too.


----------



## OldLuck (Jan 8, 2012)

So when was the last day they all looked healthy to you? Do you think any of your methods worked for say 30-40 days? Thank for taking the time out and experimenting and providing the details.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 9, 2012)

Well i guess 1 is better than none


----------



## maximum (Jan 9, 2012)

We got to 60 days with one jar. The rest got mold. They got mold because when I open them every 3-4 days I blow into it. And after about a month and a half they started to get really humid and droplets started to form in the jar. With one of the jars I tried to just put it into a new jar every 3-4 days then blow into it. This kept the humidity lower. And it got no mold. The clones themselfs all looked healthy enough to plant but I didnt want to with mold all over them. With the exception of the vacuum sealed one. That one was just pure mush.

If you want to keep clones for 60 days I would suggest doing what I said. Every 3-4 days open the jar, put the clones in a new jar, blow air into it close jar and put back in fridge. That worked with the single clone. Ill have to do it with another dozen to see if it works for all of them. Or at least see if a lower % get mold. We still have that one clone planted. Ill keep you guys posted when and if it roots.


----------



## matt7835706 (Jan 9, 2012)

My money is on it rooting!!! Just because that what I want it to do, go baby go!!


----------



## matt7835706 (Jan 9, 2012)

What happened to the vac bags?


----------



## maximum (Jan 9, 2012)

matt7835706 said:


> What happened to the vac bags?


turned into complete mush.


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 9, 2012)

maximum said:


> We got to 60 days with one jar. The rest got mold. They got mold because when I open them every 3-4 days I blow into it. And after about a month and a half they started to get really humid and droplets started to form in the jar. With one of the jars I tried to just put it into a new jar every 3-4 days then blow into it. This kept the humidity lower. And it got no mold. The clones themselfs all looked healthy enough to plant but I didnt want to with mold all over them. *With the exception of the vacuum sealed one. That one was just pure mush.
> 
> *If you want to keep clones for 60 days I would suggest doing what I said. Every 3-4 days open the jar, put the clones in a new jar, blow air into it close jar and put back in fridge. That worked with the single clone. Ill have to do it with another dozen to see if it works for all of them. Or at least see if a lower % get mold. We still have that one clone planted. Ill keep you guys posted when and if it roots.


----------



## maximum (Jan 10, 2012)

dun dun dun....... no roots yet.


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 10, 2012)

maximum said:


> dun dun dun....... no roots yet.


generally takes about a week to see roots


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 10, 2012)

shame about the mold, maybe a quick blast of ozone each time you open the jars would kill any mold wanting to develop and not introduce moisture 
maybe taking them down to a cooler level, i wonder how cold you could get them to the point where the go into a suspended state 
great experiment, would be so nice to just have clones on ice so to speak, ready for each new grow
i think ill have a go myself , ive always got clones left over i normally throw them away, now i can kill them with style! lol and in the name of science
cryogenically frozen clones


----------



## LIVE2GRO (Jan 10, 2012)

maximum said:


> Just making sure you put the clone into a clean jar each time you open it and breath into it I think will be enough to keep unrooted clones. Mold was the big issue here. So every 3-4 days when the jar is opened use a new jar. That will be my next experiment too.


dont wana be a dick.. but wats the point?????? like waste a new jar every 3 to 4 days.. so that u can keep a clone alive with no roots? y not root the clone.. and just veg it out in a small pot.. and stunt it until u need it then clone it and go again and let the roots go into a nice bigg pot.. ? i see like . maybe doing a test for like 4-5 days.. so that u could maybe send some1 clones.. but why would u want to keep unrooted clones alive for so long? i understand space is an issue.. but still find a male and make ur own seeds.. or justkeep a clone going of the strain .


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 11, 2012)

Its a experiment bro and hes doing it cause he can  thats the point


----------



## maximum (Jan 11, 2012)

Due to legal limits an unrooted clone doesnt count as a plant in lots of places. So you can keep unrooted clones instead of mothers or just keep tons of unrooted so you dont go over legal limits. Thats the point. The jar cost me $1 at the dollar store. Im not saying toss out the jar in the garbage. Just use a clean one.


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 11, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Its a experiment bro and hes doing it cause he can  thats the point




HAHJAHA well said man, fuck the haters i think its a good experiment


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 11, 2012)

maximum said:


> Due to legal limits an unrooted clone doesnt count as a plant in lots of places. So you can keep unrooted clones instead of mothers or just keep tons of unrooted so you dont go over legal limits. Thats the point. The jar cost me $1 at the dollar store. Im not saying toss out the jar in the garbage. Just use a clean one.


yeah, i dont understand how its a "wasted" jar either, i mean wash it and you can use the same 2 jars to keep a clone.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 13, 2012)

experimenting is essential to being a good grower. the more you know about the plant the better.


----------



## Thesleeper (Jan 14, 2012)

Awesome experiment, very interested in the outcome.

To people complaining about this guy, the only way we expand out knowledge base is to try new things regardless of what others think, I am sure at one point the idea of breaking a plant stem was considered insane, or growing a plant without the sun!


----------



## Feslope (Jan 14, 2012)

LIVE2GRO said:


> dont wana be a dick..


Then why are you being one?


----------



## Feslope (Jan 14, 2012)

I am late to the game but, really like the idea and have a few thoughts.

I don't think vacuum packing will work. Rapid decompression will cause the cell walls to break pretty much killing the cutting instantly.. A diver getting the bends is an example.

I did not see any mention of lighting in the fridge. During the dark cycle plants use oxygen and give off Co2. Breathing in the bottles will only raise the Co2 level faster. Flushing the bottles with oxygen might be worth a try.

Please keep trying. This could really help a lot of us out. Thank you for doing this.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hows the lone clone doing bro?


----------



## piercer808 (Jan 15, 2012)

Suspense is killing me! lol


----------



## PentaBiker (Jan 15, 2012)

piercer808 said:


> Suspense is killing me! lol


i know, right!


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 17, 2012)

should be seeing some roots soon


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hoping so!


----------



## maximum (Jan 22, 2012)

Nothing rooted. The clone turned into mush. It just got more mushy each day. I saw no roots, it even started getting mold on the leaves. Back to the drawing board. Perhaps vacuum sealed jars. I dont know. What you guys think?


----------



## edsthreads (Jan 22, 2012)

Loved the experiment Maximum! I think maybe looking at experimenting with rooted clones would be the next thing to look at


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 22, 2012)

Very late to this game, but ... why breathe into the jars? cn


----------



## deza (Jan 22, 2012)

We should ask 'SHELDON' what his 'HYPOTHESIS' is in relation to this experiment - BIG BANG THEORY lmao.


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 22, 2012)

how about some sterile water in a sealed jar without opening it. the stem can uptake enough water for the clone to survive, only problem is it may root in the jar, i guess thats not really a problem tho!!

doubt it would root with no light tho


----------



## oldschooltofu (Jan 22, 2012)

a friend said you can put rooted and potted clones in a dark rubbermaid for a few weeks. just make sure it doesnt dry out. i cant remeber exactly how long he said.

i am gonna try it over this summer when i am shut down, i just worrried about the heat. a fridg or wine chiller might work


might have better luck putting longer clones in a cup of water in the fridg, changing the water every few days and then re cutting and cloning. might even work better with some b1 or asprin in the water.


----------



## thowedoff1994 (Sep 20, 2012)

dam i hate i was late to this thread....but dude its some shit called BONIDE WILT STOP youve probably heard of it by now but if not here goes......no need for the experiment.. 8 weeks is a breeze using this stuff....all u do is spray the clones heavily with this stuff and the inside of a ziplock bag add a little water and some air...3-5 days repeat process then back in the fridge 80% turnout easy....try it!!!!


----------



## Ice tea (Sep 20, 2012)

You guys are dumb plants need air to breath it they don't have air the die stick yourself in a jar and take the air out see how long you last plants breath air


----------



## thowedoff1994 (Sep 20, 2012)

you gotta be kidding me....you must be one of those guys that bypass details.....thats the point in 3-5 days opening bag or jar letting air in....ya know dam near like cloning using humidity dome!!!


----------



## HARJUDOIN (Sep 20, 2012)

Ice tea said:


> You guys are dumb plants need air to breath it they don't have air the die stick yourself in a jar and take the air out see how long you last plants breath air


yeah if they will die then why didnt they lol thats like telling me aeroponics wont work lol


----------



## el throttle (Sep 20, 2012)

maximum said:


> Alright guys. Looks like switching the jar each time you open it and blow air in is a better method than opening and blowing into a jar then closing it. Because I didnt get mold on my last piece. Mold is the real problem to get around. I suspect switching jars each opening (every 3-4 days). So I cut off the bottom 1/3 of the stem. Shaved it with a razor. Then split the stem in two with a blade. I put it into a jiffy pod and into a dome. with a 26watt light above it.
> 
> View attachment 1978704View attachment 1978705View attachment 1978707View attachment 1978708View attachment 1978710[/
> 
> ...


----------



## thowedoff1994 (Sep 20, 2012)

Bonide wilt stop


----------

